# *CHEECH & CHONG LOWRIDER VAN



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK HOMIES SO I STARTED ON THIS PROJECT CAUSE I'M REALLY DIGGIN IT AND I WANNA GET THIS ONE DONE*  










*SO I STARTED WITH CUTTING OFF THE FENDER TRIM SO I CAN USE IT TO MAKE THE PIECE THAT THEY THROW ON THE FENDERS. I ALSO STARTED FILLING IN TO MAKE THE SMALLER LIP OF THE FENDER.*


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I cant wait to see more of it bro.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

That's gonna be badass bro!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 13 2009, 09:39 PM~13567867
> *That's gonna be badass bro!!
> *


X2 i can't wait to see more


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 13 2009, 10:25 PM~13567681
> *OK HOMIES SO I STARTED ON THIS PROJECT CAUSE I'M REALLY DIGGIN IT AND I WANNA GET THIS ONE DONE
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i have been waiting on this IZ


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE ON THIS ONE. THIS IS GOING TO KICK ASS!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

after seein the 300 you did, i cant wait to see this one


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin good so far dawg. Cant wait to see more!!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THANKS HOMIES.

SO HERE ARE A COUPLE MORE PICS FOR TONIGHT. FILLED IN THE GAPS WITH SOME PUTTY AND SANDED, NEXT IS PRIMER TO SEE WERE I NEED MORE*  




























*AND HERE I WILL BR CUTTING OUT THE WINDOWS AND THEN CUTTING OUT THE DOORS.*


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 13 2009, 11:39 PM~13567867
> *That's gonna be badass bro!!
> *



X3


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

this ones gonna be sick !


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'am likin this build... :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That's gonna be a cool ride!!   I bought a 1/12 Chevy Van maybe gonna do the same thing to one.


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

this is gonna be a sweet build to watch man keep us posted with the process!! man i was just thinkin about this van 2 weeks ago.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:420: COOOOOOOOL


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

i got those side pipes bro.....theyre the 1s your lookin 4.....look at the box for my panel im doin on the post :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 14 2009, 02:45 PM~13575777
> *i got those side pipes bro.....theyre the 1s your lookin 4.....look at the box for my panel im doin on the post :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :h5: cool, i'll get them at the meeting if thats cool?


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THAT VAN IS FRESH BRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That van is gonna be sick homie


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

hope you can fine them heart shaped portholes on the side door


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

aaaaaaaah i love this van..........QUE PASO PUTOOOOOS!!! ROFL I LOVE THIS [email protected]@ cant wait to see it done!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Hobby Lobby sells thin sheets of magnets that you might be able to incorporate into the fenders and heart porthole.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YOU CAN FIND THE HEART WINDOWS FOR IT WITH NO PROBLEM,GO TO WALMART OR MICHAELS CRAFTS AND GET THEM LIL GIRLIE HEART SHAPED STICKER THAT STICK OUT AND PAINT THEM BLACK!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 15 2009, 10:44 AM~13584004
> *Hobby Lobby sells thin sheets of magnets that you might be able to incorporate into the fenders and heart porthole.
> *


  i got all my ideas set up for this project, for the magnets on the sides covering the muraland the heartshaped and teardrop portholes too :biggrin: 


THANKS HOMIES FOR THE COMP, AND IDEAS TOO. 

got a store down here calle MICHEALS CRAFT STORE thats gonna help me with this project.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good so far


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THE RANFLA IS GONNA LOOK FIRME HOMES  KEEP IT UP CARNAL


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 15 2009, 12:05 PM~13584177
> *looks good so far
> *


X2!!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 nice


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 15 2009, 04:45 PM~13586998
> *THE RANFLA IS GONNA LOOK FIRME HOMES   KEEP IT UP CARNAL
> *


 x2 THAT'S GONNA BE BAD AS FUCC HOMIE.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SO I'M HAVEING A TUFF TIME ON DECIDEDING WHAT I'M GONNA USE FOR THE GRILLE. I'VE BEEN SEARCHING SOME OF THE OLDER CHEVY TRUCK KITS AND TRYING TO SEE WHAT MIGHT COME CLOSE TO IT EVEN IF I HAVE TO MODIFY IT. 

WHAT YOU GUYS THINK MIGHT BE THE BEST ONE TO USE??? *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

whats the kit grille look like?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 21 2009, 11:28 AM~13642802
> *SO I'M HAVEING A TUFF TIME ON DECIDEDING WHAT I'M GONNA USE FOR THE GRILLE. I'VE BEEN SEARCHING SOME OF THE OLDER CHEVY TRUCK KITS AND TRYING TO SEE WHAT MIGHT COME CLOSE TO IT EVEN IF I HAVE TO MODIFY IT.
> 
> WHAT YOU GUYS THINK MIGHT BE THE BEST ONE TO USE???
> ...


the hot rod edition stepside for the center of the grille your on your own for the rest.... ya get my pm?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

awesome project, u should do the Cheech and Chong 64 impala after this!!!

as for the grille i would think any silverado grille (older of course, late 70-80s) should work out..where did u get this kit BTW?


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

i stll got those side pipes for you bro


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

For the grill like hearse said the hot rod stepside for the center then for the headlights use the ateam gmc van. it has the correct headlight/turn signal setup.. you could prob cut out the gmc section and graft in the chevy grill section.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i MIGHT have the ateam grille, ill look tomorrow


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

awesome build :thumbsup: i always liked next movie best because of the lowrider/van scene 












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 21 2009, 10:59 PM~13651120
> *awesome build :thumbsup: i always liked next movie best because of the lowrider/van scene
> 
> 
> ...


X2 One of my favorites too..


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

408?? Got any updates bro???


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Realy havn't had time to do anymore work on it as much as i wanted too, Been a realy busy month. 

I did get a perfect outter grille from the homie YOUCANTFADEME  

i realy need now is the grille from the older 80'S style stepside pick up  

Once i get that it's on like donky kong :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

We will wait for this Bro....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 13 2009, 11:42 AM~13872539
> *Realy havn't had time to do anymore work on it as much as i wanted too, Been a realy busy month.
> 
> I did get a perfect outter grille from the homie YOUCANTFADEME
> ...



I feel ya bro. I been busy myself. Aint rushing ya lol just checkin in on ya. PM sent on that grill


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*QUICK QUESTION,:

DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THERES A PICTURE OF THE MURAL DONE ON THE DRIVER SIDE. I KNOW THE ONE ON THE PASSENGER SIDE IS A COMMON ONE BUT IF YOU FORWARD TO 2:58 YOU SEE THE MURAL I'M TALKING ABOUT.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtSr-GLFz8s


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

from the looks of it...its just a 'creek scene' ..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

if you look closer, i think theres a aztec warrior on the side bending down??


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

think imma have to "enlighten my brain herbally' for this one lol


----------



## Deez Nipples (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so excited about this build! It's going to be the shit!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 15 2009, 11:56 AM~13584102
> * i got all my ideas set up for this project, for the magnets on the sides covering the muraland the heartshaped and teardrop portholes too :biggrin:
> THANKS HOMIES FOR THE COMP, AND IDEAS TOO.
> 
> ...


how magnets gonna stick to plastic :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 18 2009, 06:19 PM~13926083
> *how magnets gonna stick to plastic  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AH DANEILSON. me too have tricks under my sleeve


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 13 2009, 09:25 PM~13567681
> *OK HOMIES SO I STARTED ON THIS PROJECT CAUSE I'M REALLY DIGGIN IT AND I WANNA GET THIS ONE DONE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Yo, 408 that grill will be in the mail to you tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 18 2009, 02:39 PM~13922168
> *QUICK QUESTION,:
> 
> DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THERES A PICTURE OF THE MURAL DONE ON THE DRIVER SIDE. I KNOW THE ONE ON THE PASSENGER SIDE IS A COMMON ONE BUT IF YOU FORWARD TO 2:58 YOU SEE THE MURAL I'M TALKING ABOUT.
> ...


It looks like Moses with his arm in the air with a fist up, The back ground has a wave coming over the top. Theres to many possiblities


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 18 2009, 08:19 PM~13926083
> *how magnets gonna stick to plastic  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


magnet glued or mounted inside van , and through plastic thats not thick it will hold on out side :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

cant wait to see how it comes out......


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 18 2009, 01:39 PM~13922168
> *QUICK QUESTION,:
> 
> DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THERES A PICTURE OF THE MURAL DONE ON THE DRIVER SIDE. I KNOW THE ONE ON THE PASSENGER SIDE IS A COMMON ONE BUT IF YOU FORWARD TO 2:58 YOU SEE THE MURAL I'M TALKING ABOUT.
> ...



it is an aztec kneeling down overlooking the creek . looks like on top of a rock on a cliff. cant tell if the girl is on other side of creek


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah thats what it look like to me, i was hoping i could google some aztec stuff and find a good pictures but nothing


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

see if you can get a better shot and I might be able to clear it up


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats gonna be a tough one bro, i think i might just have someone airbrush both murals, since thats how it is on the real one


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SO I HAD SOME TIME EARLY THIS MORNGING TO WORK ON SOME STUFF,

THANKS TO YOUCANTFADEME FOR THE OUTER GRILL & 
THANKS TO SCU-RAPE-IN-IT FOR THE INNER GRILL * 

*HERE IS THE GRILLE I CAME UP WITH, LOOKS PRETTY CLOSE*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*ALSO I WAS TRYING TO FIGURE OUT ON HOW TO MAKE THE HUB CAPS DETACHABLE, SO HERE WHAT I CAME UP WITH* :biggrin: 










*THEN THE HUB CAP REMOVED* :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:worship: :worship: so far your on the money


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 sick bro


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Van's coming along good . I like the grill and whel detail.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 23 2009, 10:39 AM~13977967
> *SO I HAD SOME TIME EARLY THIS MORNGING TO WORK ON SOME STUFF,
> 
> THANKS TO YOUCANTFADEME FOR THE OUTER GRILL &
> ...


....SPEECHLESS...... AWESOME.... :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

looking good bro, cool idea with hub caps n rims :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
i love it


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

fkin sick bro :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :worship: :worship:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

looks bad ass bro


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks GREAT


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 23 2009, 11:39 AM~13977967
> *SO I HAD SOME TIME EARLY THIS MORNGING TO WORK ON SOME STUFF,
> 
> THANKS TO YOUCANTFADEME FOR THE OUTER GRILL &
> ...



smiley get some thin styrene strips for the grill and put them behind the grill


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm likin this Build.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

what do you guys think, should i have it RAISED or lowered???


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 2 2009, 08:28 PM~14077367
> *what do you guys think, should i have it RAISED or lowered???
> *


raised .... :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Drop the front down and have the ass up. Glad you got that grille fixed and havent stopped on this one. Cant wait to see this one done bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

You should set the suspension up like the pic raystrey posted in post #62.Just my opinion though.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 2 2009, 08:47 PM~14077616
> *You should set the suspension up like the pic raystrey posted in post #62.Just my opinion though.
> *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models+May 23 2009, 01:43 PM~13977996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GREAT WORK SO FAR BRO, I CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS DONE :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*found that mural u were lookin for* 









they didnt add the water in this 1.i will look for another 















jus found the other too :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

nice


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good, keeping an eye out for this one, get me inspired to finish mine pro-touring style!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

hey bro i posted this up on wonderbreads topic a while back i was looking thew it and thought they might come in handy 



> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 11 2009, 01:47 PM~12974588
> *here are some pics of the cheech and chong NEXT MOVIE van before, during and after......
> *


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

see you made it home without getting shot........... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 14 2009, 10:02 PM~14191865
> *see you made it home without getting shot........... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

4 the supension..... LOCK THAT BITCH UP! use the old school "toe in" look b4 the extended a-arms came into play!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 14 2009, 08:41 PM~14190307
> *found that mural u were lookin for
> 
> 
> ...



Smiley let me knwo bro


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*DOES ANY ONE KNOW THE NAME OF THIS PICTURE OR HAVE A BIGGER AND FULL PIC OF THIS ONE, I BEEN GOOGLIING AND I CAN'T FIND A FULL PIC OF IT* :angry:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

badass work on the wheels bro


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i found this link check it out bro hope it helps 

http://ninjashoes.net/forum/showthread.php?t=53068

popo and ixta is the name i believe


----------



## homeboysmuzic (Jun 14, 2009)

the name of the painting is la mujer dormida :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Good find


----------



## aercastro82 (Mar 16, 2008)

Try this website. Shows the myth story and artist Jesus Helguera's
The Legend of Popocatepetl & Iztaccihuatl

http://www.mexonline.com/history-popo.htm

Hope this helps you.


----------



## aercastro82 (Mar 16, 2008)

Another painting at LowriderMagazine.com of Jesus Helguera's work.

http://www.lowriderarte.com/featuredartist...uera/index.html

http://www.lowriderarte.com/featuredartist...a/photo_06.html


----------



## aercastro82 (Mar 16, 2008)

Found another good image

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_CZ7wkeP9OYE/SP1v...popo_02_640.jpg

This should be the driver side mural.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks homies for help on the pics. From what it looks like, i don't think its a river on that mural on the van, i think it's the smoke going up so the pictures you homies got for me for the driver side is correct


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

:420: :420: :biggrin: :biggrin: THIS IS A VAN WE HAVE IN THE CLUB A TRIBUTE TO CHICH & CHONG


----------



## aercastro82 (Mar 16, 2008)

Found the passenger side mural 
but the top of the picture is cutoff

http://dibujosycomentarios.blogspot.com/20...eza-azteca.html

Hope this helps


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 23 2009, 09:43 AM~13977996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!
This build is really working out.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Got an extra set of taillights? I just posted my van in my thread n as you can see i need some lights!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: hey hoimie van coming really good hurry up n finish it gotta see it done


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

So i finslly got some more work done on this. I did the triming of the seats with no head rest, added color the interior put primer on the body, and started to work on the hinges for the back doors.












































*MORE PROGREES PICS IN A SEC!!!!!!!*


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 3 2009, 07:53 PM~14375646
> *So i finslly got some more work done on this. I did the triming of the seats with no head rest, added color the interior put primer on the body, and started to work on the hinges  for the back doors.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 hno: hno:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow, this looks awesome so far. And I agree on front slammed back up.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

GOT COLOR ON THE FLOOR, AND WHITE BASE ON THE BODY, HINGED THE REAR DOORS ALSO.


*SOME RANDOM MOCK PICS TOO.*


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin sick bro nice job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

i like the van....


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 3 2009, 06:13 PM~14375749
> *GOT COLOR ON THE FLOOR, AND WHITE BASE ON THE BODY, HINGED THE REAR DOORS ALSO.
> SOME RANDOM MOCK PICS TOO.
> 
> ...


that is coming along so good


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats sick bro


killer work so far


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 3 2009, 08:10 PM~14376079
> *thats sick bro
> killer work so far
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Van's looking good...I'm watching up in smoke right now on HBO! :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THIS VAN IS COMING OUT VERY NICE. HELLA JOB YOU'RE DOING! I'M KEEPING MY EYE ON THIS ONE. KILLER WORK.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 3 2009, 07:13 PM~14375749
> *GOT COLOR ON THE FLOOR, AND WHITE BASE ON THE BODY, HINGED THE REAR DOORS ALSO.
> SOME RANDOM MOCK PICS TOO.
> 
> ...


nice work bro  gonna watch the movie and  
:420: rigt now :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jul 4 2009, 12:45 AM~14377217
> *THIS VAN IS COMING OUT VERY NICE. HELLA JOB YOU'RE DOING!  I'M KEEPING MY EYE ON THIS ONE. KILLER WORK.
> *



X 2


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

This is gonna look great


----------



## Shadowmaker (Jul 1, 2009)

whats next the shag dog van from dumb and dumber your van is looking good wish i had time to sit and do that


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Its comin out bad ass, got any extra glass/taillights by chance? :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks fellas, couple lasts mock pics.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 6 2009, 07:07 PM~14396286
> *thanks fellas, couple lasts mock pics.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome so far man.I can't wait to see more on this build.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 6 2009, 06:07 PM~14396286
> *thanks fellas, couple lasts mock pics.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

van is going to be sweet bro.

I have like 5 current projects and cany finish one :uh: get unmotivated towards middle end of builds latelly.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks for the comps fellas, also thanks RAYSTREY for the decals too, they work perfect.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 7 2009, 07:32 AM~14401134
> *thanks for the comps fellas, also thanks RAYSTREY for the decals too, they work perfect.
> *


where is the company sticker now :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i'm still tryin to get a real good scene so i can make one close to it


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin Good Bro. I like the way you did that grill. You cant tell it's two different grills at all. Clean bro... Clean!!! Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 7 2009, 07:36 AM~14401426
> *Lookin Good Bro. I like the way you did that grill. You cant tell it's two different grills at all. Clean bro... Clean!!! Nice work. :thumbsup:
> *


DAMN NO SHIT CLEAN ASS WORK BRO 

NOW FINISH IT :biggrin: I WANNA SEE IT DONE ALREADY hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn thats bad ass , beat me to the punch. looking hella good.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 7 2009, 08:36 AM~14401426
> *Lookin Good Bro. I like the way you did that grill. You cant tell it's two different grills at all. Clean bro... Clean!!! Nice work. :thumbsup:
> *


no shit, looks like a box stock grill!! did u send it out for a recrome or just get it to fit that perfect? the top and bottom grill shell looks like it flows so flat and flush with the headlights?! :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby+Jul 5 2009, 09:46 PM~14389799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no just trimed and trimed till i got it set in right :biggrin:  . but i do plan to get it rechromed later once i glue it all in.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*DOES ANY ONE HAVE PICS OF THE INSTRUCTIONS FOR THIS VAN, WHEN I BOUGHT IT IT DIDNT HAVE ANY, CAUSE IT WAS A OUT OF THE BOX KIT.

THIS IS THE WHITE AND RED ONE THAT COMES WITH THE TRAILER AND BOAT I THINK?*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OR IF ANYBODY HAS PICS OF THE COMPLET MOTOR AND ENGINE BAY??*


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

love it, love the removable caps too

where do you get those cool wires?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i got them from the homie BETO's stash box


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*????????????*
*DOES ANY ONE HAVE PICS OF THE INSTRUCTIONS FOR THIS VAN, WHEN I BOUGHT IT IT DIDNT HAVE ANY, CAUSE IT WAS A OUT OF THE BOX KIT.

THIS IS THE WHITE AND RED ONE THAT COMES WITH THE TRAILER AND BOAT I THINK?*


*OR IF ANYBODY HAS PICS OF THE COMPLET MOTOR AND ENGINE BAY??I'M TRYING TO GET THAT PART DONE TOO*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 9 2009, 03:50 PM~14425920
> *????????????
> DOES ANY ONE HAVE PICS OF THE INSTRUCTIONS FOR THIS VAN, WHEN I BOUGHT IT IT DIDNT HAVE ANY, CAUSE IT WAS A OUT OF THE BOX KIT.
> 
> ...


GIVE ME FEW MIN ILL GET PICS


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

if you need closer pics of any let me know my camera is dead so these are with phone


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 Maybe a closer one of 5, 7 & 10 

thanks bro .


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

anything else let me know


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks bro that helps out alot. now i can start to put those steps together


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SO I HAD A LITTLE BIT OF TIME TO DO SOME WORK ON THE VAN,HERES SOME MOCK PICS.

I PAINTED THE 2 FRONT DOOR PANELS TO MATCH THE OUTER BODY CAUSE THATS HOW THE REAL CAN HAS IT, 
I MADE THE REAR BOX, NOW I NEED TO CARPET IT, 
I PLACED ONE DECAL ON THE DRIVER SIDE TO SEE HOW IT WOULD LOOK AND ITS JUST A BIT TOO SMALL BUT THE HOMIE RAYSTREY IS HOOKING IT UP AGAIN*  
*PAINTED THE REAR DOORS,AND NOW TRYING TO HINGE THE SIDE PIPES SO THAT THEY CAN COME UP AND DOWN * 

*ONCE THE OTHER DECAL COME IN I CAN USE THE AIRBRUSH TO FADE THE SIDES AND GET ALL THE BLACK TRIMMING DONE SO I CAN CLEAR IT AND FINISH OFF THE REST *:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*NOW I GOTTA START WORKING ON THE FENDER TRIMS. AND THE MAGNETS. 
LAST WEEK I WENT ON YOU TUBE AND TRIED MY BEST TO COPY WHAT THEY HAD ON THERE, SINCE THERE WASN'T A STRAIGHT SHOT OF THE WHOLE THING. SO I HAD TO DO PICTURE STILLS OF PAUSING AND PLAYING*  .

*SO I DID MY BEST AND HERES WHATS ON THOSE SIDE MAGNETS, ITS A CAT LOOKING OVER THE SHOULDER OF A MOUSE AND COPYING HIM. AND AT THE BOTTOM OT SAYS: 

COPYCAT PRODUCTS
HOLLYWOOD CALIFORNIA*

*NOW I GOTTA MAKE IT PERFECT SO I CAN MAKE THE DECALS AND MAKE THE MAGNETS..*




























*HERES A PIC OF THE HUBS ON.*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that looks SICK dude!


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

I like..!!!! :0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking real good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

This is lookin bad azzzzzzz man.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WOW!! That is really sick!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks homies, i'm realy trying to get this one done, now i gotta look for all the little detail stuff likr the curtains inside, the fluffy dash board cover, the tiki inside also. the details what counts


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looking good so far


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

don't forget the jar of pee and the ziplock bag full of soap to put in the center console


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: best part :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey 408 is this almost finish yet i wanna see it done already cant wait anymore post up some progress pics bro :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 14 2009, 01:04 PM~14470867
> *thanks homies, i'm realy trying to get this one done, now i gotta look for all the little detail stuff likr the curtains inside, the fluffy dash board cover, the tiki inside also. the details what counts
> *




dont forget the slot machine


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

any more progress on this??


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 13 2009, 07:50 AM~14455933
> *SO I HAD A LITTLE BIT OF TIME TO DO SOME WORK ON THE VAN,HERES SOME MOCK PICS.
> 
> I PAINTED THE 2 FRONT DOOR PANELS TO MATCH THE OUTER BODY CAUSE THATS HOW THE REAL CAN HAS IT,
> ...


DOPE!! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Apr 27 2009, 03:36 AM~13700260
> *X2  One of my favorites too..
> 
> 
> ...


was,nt there a glass house that clowned cheech in this movie as well as the 63?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

love this project 408 :thumbsup:

yeah there was a brown glasshouse and a 77? elco that circled the van before they were "dressed right" :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: Looks bad ass so far.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@May 18 2009, 03:16 PM~13922568
> *think imma have to "enlighten my brain  herbally' for this one lol
> *


nothing wrong wit that :biggrin: 

this van is sick 408


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 26 2009, 02:19 AM~14583480
> *love this project 408 :thumbsup:
> 
> yeah there was a brown glasshouse and a 77? elco that circled the van before they were "dressed right" :biggrin:
> *


 yea thats right..thanks I thought so...I got a few brain cells left.
(phil I know you see me!) WHAT'S UP WITH THE T- TOP?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

REAL QUICK. Do yall remember when chong got on his Harly and would start it
and rev the motor, (I think it was a pan-head) and not fuckin go anywhere cuz
it had no back tire? lol lol damm that was me back in the day, I had a 70 dodge
challanger with a 383, isky cam , holly 4 barrel, built 4 speed tranny, but it needed a new shifting linkage,,,I had an old muncie, wich only gave me 3 out of the 4 gear's I should of had. and I had no real working stearing box. so the last few years I owned it. I would just get high, then charge the battery and start the car
and just idle and rev the engine untill I ran out of gas or climax, or moms would threaten to turn me over to my neighbers, who all wanted me dead cuzz of noise!
yea that was me, hell my window on the drivers side was shot out by some hater
when I was driving, and I never fixed it. so rain would get in from time to time.
can anyone believe that a weed plant started growing under the driver seat?
(un-ententional) and had worked it's way up almost to my door handle...
that's funny...but it's also very sad..were talking about a 70 challanger.
I mean that's like, you know? a Glasshouse or a convertable 2 door fleetwood
to a lowrider! this is my brain on drug's,, but I lived to talk about it.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bro have u done anymore progress this yet :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 31 2009, 02:36 AM~14635573
> *REAL QUICK.  Do yall remember when chong got on his Harly and would start it
> and rev the motor, (I think it was a pan-head) and not fuckin go anywhere cuz
> it had no back tire? lol lol damm that was me back in the day, I had a 70 dodge
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Any Updates?


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

no shit where that Van already?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*Well i got my new decals in, so this is back on the table* :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

That's wild bro :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HELL YEA, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro..im lovin that shit right der..lookin damn good... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea bro. Thats gonna be bad ass!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 21 2009, 12:44 PM~15423701
> *Well i got my new decals in, so this is back on the table :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

What's up with this one? I wanna see some progress. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 7 2009, 11:19 PM~15906687
> *What's up with this one? I wanna see some progress.  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 7 2009, 08:54 PM~15907309
> *x2
> *


X 3, 4, 5 AND 6. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 :happysad: :wow:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:wow: Nice.....


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

U got any updates bro?
Or u done with it?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 15 2009, 01:49 AM~14479066
> *don't forget the jar of pee and the ziplock bag full of soap to put in the center console
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

DAMN ITS BEEN A MINUTE SINCE THIS TOPICS BEEN BUMPED


----------



## Mr T (May 14, 2010)

that van is dope


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

TTT Whats up , is it now Done ??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hes MIA


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I wish he'd post progress/finished pics! I may have to steal this build idea, if I ever get around to finishing Love Machine...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

He sold this van. I think thats why he never posted nothing.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Ohh , thats bad to hear .


----------

